# Egg laying & roosts



## paynex4 (Aug 16, 2012)

I Had chickens growing up however I have just started my own flock that consists of white leghorns, red sex links , barred rocks and buff orpingtons. They are all around 5 1/2 months old and none have started laying. I'm wondering if having the nesting boxes in with their roost could be the problem.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Just be patient. Everything is in place.


----------



## Brewery88 (Sep 12, 2012)

No proximity problem. Just make sure the box openings are smallish - they insist on privacy, and in most cases, elevation.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Your barred rocks will be laying any time now. I have nest boxes at different heights. Some days they all like the higher up one and other days they like the one on the floor. Most of all, they all like to fight over the same nest box regardless of which one it may be.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

paynex4 said:


> I Had chickens growing up however I have just started my own flock that consists of white leghorns, red sex links , barred rocks and buff orpingtons. They are all around 5 1/2 months old and none have started laying. I'm wondering if having the nesting boxes in with their roost could be the problem.


A lot of different things can come into play ... type of feed and such.

I would start with a laying mash, put golf balls in all nest box and go from there...


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

Just keep watching them. They will have you trained in no time! 7chicks is right about the rock. My rock was the first to lay. She was making this awful fuss. I went out to see what she the fuss was about. She came right over to me and started in. I got an all wood horse troth and but hay into it. Looked at her and pointed to the box. She flew right up and landed on my arm. Started yelling at me. I put her in the box and she jumped out. So I got the pet carrier put the hay in. I stuff her in it. That was all she it took. She liked it. No matter where I put it she finds it.

Just take each new event as they come. It is a hole lot of fun.


----------

